# Anyone use Greenlee 1905 cable stripper?



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

I have one and it sucks for big wire, awesome for cables though. It's pretty hard to beat a good knife for big wire.


----------



## Breakfasteatre (Sep 8, 2009)

I would say the klein linesman knife is the best bet. The angle that the blade is ground really aids in stripping insulation efficiently without knicking copper


----------



## geocab (Jan 10, 2011)

Mattsilkwood, just to clarify, when you say cable, are you referring to multiconductor cable? 

Breakfasteatre, that knife looks very handy for when I need to strip long lengths for making a nose, I'll have to pick one up. But I was thinking of getting a tool like this one or the one in my original post. Just something to quickly and easily stripping of the end of the wire to terminate the wire. We were working with 600 the other night and had about 100 terminations. We had to heat the ends of the wire with a torch to make it easier to strip the ends since it was so cold outside. Also, inside the CT cabinet, it was little tight to wrap the knife all the way around the jacket. So I was wondering if there was a tool to make that kind of stripping easier, even in the cold. 

The 4 X 4 tool I linked above seems very nice, but also expensive. Anyone use this tool, or the WS 68 Snap made by the same company? They claim to cut easily even in the cold. 

Or other suggestions for tools that are similar?


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

Yea, I was talking about multi conductor cable.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

If you're tight on space and can't hardly get a knife around the tool in your first post isn't going to make it any easier. The 4X4 is going to be your best bet.


----------



## Breakfasteatre (Sep 8, 2009)

I used that knife for skinning romex in residential and recently used it to dress ends of 6awg in light posts. It was about -10 out when i was doing the lightposts and although my hands hurt alot, stripping the insulation proved pretty easy

that cylindrical tool shown looks like the tool you should get, especially inside cabinets


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Nice avatar you've got there.
edit: much better.


----------

